

Google debuts Dart, a JavaScript alternative - dshlos
http://news.cnet.com/8301-30685_3-20117924-264/google-debuts-dart-a-javascript-alternative/

======
erikreppen
Dart. JavaScript, for Java pussies. The people who wrote Closure don't know
enough about JavaScript to be in a position to criticize or replace it.

